
Show HN: Xeroxed Paper Style Portfolio - alinasava
https://sava.io/
======
vcoelho
It looks impecable. But without the explanation I think I would never guess
the inspiration. With the explanation, my first expectation was that the
website would be titled and distorted on the edge.

